# Best exhaust for a boosted KA24DE...



## NissanNewb2005 (Apr 4, 2004)

what are your guys's opinions on this? my friend says Apex'i...not sure which model apex'i. HKS seem's pretty quality, i guess you could use the one for the SR20DET swap in the american s14...

...taking into account sound and performance, which do you guys think is the best?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Apexi GT Spec for sure! My little bro has one on his sr20 and it sounds great. Plus it is full stainless steel, unlike a lot of Greddy, or HKS's exhausts for 240s that are mild steel. It is 80mm (3in.) until the resonator, then it is 97mm (4in). Plus the guys over at Apexi are good stuff. If you want to go with anything Apexi I can get you a good deal through my shop. E-mail if interested.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

no clue on sound, but performance wise, for apex, go with the gt spec


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

gt spec is too big. there's a lot of problems with ground clearance and such. i like the N-1 and the N-1 dual. N-1 dual looks better on an S14 in my opinion.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

dual in general seem to look a little better on s14's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Borla


----------



## MoonShine (Apr 7, 2004)

HKS/Apexi Gt spec/N1 exhaust are all quality exhaust. Can't really go wrong with any of them. HKS and the Apexi N1 are almost identical in everyway. 

Personally, I'll go with the RSR exhaust. Minimal bent!


----------



## NissanNewb2005 (Apr 4, 2004)

MoonShine said:


> HKS/Apexi Gt spec/N1 exhaust are all quality exhaust. Can't really go wrong with any of them. HKS and the Apexi N1 are almost identical in everyway.
> 
> Personally, I'll go with the RSR exhaust. Minimal bent!


Ok guys, now out of all those that you guys jsut listed, which sounds the best? I figure out of all those i cna't go wrong, so i might as well get the one that sounds the best.

I dunno, i've now heard the Apex'i GT spec from more than one source. more than two actually...

I've heard good things about it, like the awesome power gain. I know the RS-r exhaust sounds awesome, only heard it on an s2000, but if it sounds like that on an s2k then i cna imagine what it sounds like on a 2.4 liter...actually, i heard an invidia on an s2k, but same thing.


----------



## tryiian (Jun 20, 2004)

jic`s lineup for ka is almos straight pipe... but they start at 600 for stainless, 800 for semi-ti and 1000 or more for th full ti

thats th one im kurious about. iDon like th sound on th n1, too ricey. but its the only one ive heard of all of these.

ed: ive seen <i>one</i> zenki s14 with custom`d dual flowmasters. which is what iExpekt im gonna do with mine. but flowmasters or borla would likely sound best (imo) though id figure them II have slightly less flow than these race pipes bein diskussed.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

wow, between 4 posts youve already revived two threads, good job...



NOw that its brought up, ive heard from a number of people that JIC makes cheap products and have bad customer service, but thats just wat ive heard


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

lol, while were at it. I dont know if any of you guys check out the GP Sports exhaust but they look pretty sweet. They have full ss duals that are similar to N1 duals. My buddy has a GP Sports exhaust for his turbo ka and its really good quality.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> wow, between 4 posts youve already revived two threads, good job...


nvm this comment, i was severly mistaken


----------

